# hp laserjet 3330 cannot scan



## Alpha Star (Aug 17, 2006)

I have this printer on my new job. works great but cannot scan. When I press the button it says cannot find PC. It's connected via a print server (lynksys)to my server 2003. How would I go about making sure this would work as a scanner?

Is there a stand alone scanner driver out there?
Is the complete driver good enough for this?
Must I install a HP Director for this chore?
could the scanner be available to everybody and saved into a common shared folder?

I'd appreciate the help.

cheers!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You cannot use a non HP print server with the HP All-In-One printers to do anything other than just print.

You need to use a HP JetDirect print server. As I recall this printer supports either USB or parallel?

The HP JetDirect 175x USB or HP JetDirect 300x Parallel print servers are a few units that come to mind. You can usually find these used on eBay for a good price. I think the best price I found a 175x NIB delivered was $22!

As I recall you can set up the All-In-One software to use either of these print servers, however, only the 175x allows scanning without the All-In-One software. With the 175x you can use the print server web interface (with up to date firmware) to scan, however, I prefer the full HP All-In-One software suite for using all the printers features. Just realize the HP AIO software is bulky.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=18972&prodSeriesId=27316&objectID=bpj06757

JamesO


----------

